# النشب



## momai

ماذا تعني ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

لا أدري. هل يوجد سياق؟


----------



## zBuilder

ليست واضحة تماماً دون سياق، ولكن على الأغلب هي تعني "السهم"، "النَّشَّاب" تعني رامي السِّهام أو صانعها.
سهم أو نُبل .. إلخ.

​


----------

